# web site for spain ect



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i have just come across this web site that may be of use to anyone traveling to spain ect there are campsites rest area's m/h dealers and much more 
here
chapter


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Chapter. Off to France, Portugal and beyond on Monday so site will be very useful.

Par


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Were off on Tuesday looks a good site thanks Chapter


----------

